
In 1973, an MIT computer predicted when civilization will end (2018 about 1973) - ryanmercer
https://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/in-1973-an-mit-computer-predicted-the-end-of-civilization-so-far-its-on-target
======
ryanmercer
>"At around 2020, the condition of the planet becomes highly critical. If we
do nothing about it, the quality of life goes down to zero. Pollution becomes
so seriously it will start to kill people, which in turn will cause the
population to diminish, lower than it was in the 1900. At this stage, around
2040 to 2050, civilised life as we know it on this planet will cease to
exist."

Looking at recent news and our current battles with climate change,
microplastics pollution etc... interesting.

See also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Limits](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beyond_the_Limits)

~~~
NeedMoreTea
Also interesting is there was a fairly recent study by the University of
Melbourne. They found since 1973 we have tracked the predicted measures of
"business as usual" quite remarkably.

[https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits...](https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/sep/02/limits-
to-growth-was-right-new-research-shows-were-nearing-collapse)

------
drallison
The Systems Dynamics models make assumptions that simplify almost everything.
They still predict collapse in the 2030-2050 time frame. Many people dismiss
the forecast because, they say, mankind always has discovered a solutions in
the nick of time, but that is neither guaranteed or likely in the case of
global warming.

